# Rare Strains



## pppfemguy (Jan 21, 2008)

does anyone know what happened or where to get some rare weed strains im talking about like panama red?? or columbian gold?? or aussie blue??


----------



## cali-high (Jan 21, 2008)

they are still around you just gotta kno some mexicans or something who has those connects.$60 an oz


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 21, 2008)

cali-high said:


> they are still around you just gotta kno some mexicans or something who has those connects.$60 an oz


Interesting. I've often wondered about bagseed. All my grows so far have been Mexican schwag bagseed. The worst feature of bagseed is the high rate of hermies. Otherwise the smoke is excellent. I'm one grow away from my first commercial variety, Skunk #1!


----------



## l2edl2ain (Feb 17, 2008)

you can find aussie blue at Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds) pretty cheap to


----------



## the widowman (Feb 17, 2008)

World of Seeds :: Cannabis seeds around the world :: www.worldofseeds.eu do a columbian gold.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

those arent rare...they are just oldschool strains.


----------



## pppfemguy (Feb 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> those arent rare...they are just oldschool strains.


haha...they arent rare can you find columbian gold original in canada or the u.s. uhh no can u find panama red in canada or the u.s. uhh no so i think they are a lil rare there buddy


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 18, 2008)

maybe YOU cant find them.

that doesnt make them rare. its all about who you know....not what you know


----------



## l2edl2ain (Feb 18, 2008)

pink indica is a strain id like to get my hands on


----------



## LanceR (Feb 18, 2008)

dont order from the Amsterdam one they rip ya off. 100 bucks down the drain


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 18, 2008)

I got some stuff off this old smoker i know. Hes suprisingly grown the same 2 strains for the last 25 years. He claims theyr columbian gold and durban poison from the 70's.


----------



## l2edl2ain (Feb 19, 2008)

how does amsterdamn seeds rip you off? i bought 30 seeds and 10 free ones for 125 dollars


----------



## alasken thunder fu#k (Aug 25, 2008)

does any one know where i can get some purple haze bud or some seeds


----------



## the widowman (Aug 26, 2008)

alasken thunder fu#k said:


> does any one know where i can get some purple haze bud or some seeds


 

www.whitelabelseeds.com check out their purple haze. 55 euro's for 5 fem seeds.


----------



## davemoney (Sep 18, 2008)

does anyone know of where to get the pink indica strain? it just sounds sexy doesn't it?


----------



## l2edl2ain (Sep 22, 2008)

fuckin eh it does


----------



## Wannabreed (Sep 23, 2008)

If you're looking for something really different and hard to find try Somanna from Soma seeds. I'm told its a cannabis chinensis (chinese weed) cross and produces a very unique high and taste.


----------



## Jriggs (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone know were i can get chocolate thai? been looking for years.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Sep 30, 2008)

the closest thing to chocolate thai that ive seen is the chocope from dna genetics. Has anyone seen ANY Acapulco Gold? Been looking for that for years. Or how about any banana or banano seeds? cheers!


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 30, 2008)

HGS has got a Vintage Pack with Panama Red, Acapulco Gold, and Colombian Gold all crossed with WW though.

Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks thechosen but ive seen that before, it looks allright but i want some original acapulco gold, ive only ever had it once maybe 10 or 12 years ago but it was some of the best if not the best smoke i have ever had. And ive smoked over 200 different strans easily probably more like 300 or 400


----------



## Jriggs (Oct 1, 2008)

its a shame that some of these strains are no loner in existance and some of us in the us cant even exchange clones if we had em because of draconian laws.

i still want that original chocolate thai if a seed house ever put some seeds up for it they would go for a small fortune.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 1, 2008)

what about some jamacian lambs bread??? anyone know where to get seeds of that?


----------



## johnny5fingers (Oct 2, 2008)

I remember all those strains. They were good smoke too. The Panamal Red was a paticular favorite of mine. I havent seen and panamal red seeds in years.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone know where to get any romulan seeds??


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 3, 2008)

hempdepot, I think federation has got them


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 31, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> haha...they arent rare can you find columbian gold original in canada or the u.s. uhh no can u find panama red in canada or the u.s. uhh no so i think they are a lil rare there buddy





highgrade seeds said:


> [FONT=verdana,geneva,arial]*Vintage Mix (Panama Red, Acapulco Gold & Colombian Gold)*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva,arial]*$40* / 10 seeds[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should help .....possibly.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 1, 2008)

Exactly!!!!


----------



## gorwferdayz (Nov 1, 2008)

i just got there NL#5 beans and thay are a week old cant wait for this
havent had NL in 10 years


----------



## jamboreeman39 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have three Panama red's growin right now and they are legit 2 weeks they already have 7 leaves 6 nodes and it's 6 inches and i'm only using 3 60 watt cfl bulbs. mad dark green leaves and really fat.


----------



## pinkus (Nov 16, 2008)

Kind seeds say they have a columbian red, but it also says it flowers in 8 weeks! that seems _real_ quick for a columbian to me.

oh yeah, this is in reference to the panama red. Since panama was part of Columbia until some imperial power took over....can't remember who...


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 25, 2010)

Why would you try to find some old, rare landrace seeds best suited to outdoors w/ moderate yields when you can get the benefits of hybrid vigor and hundreds of generations of selective breeding for best pest/mold resistance, lack of stretching, potency, complexity of the high, yield, etc?


----------



## ProductOfCanada (Feb 25, 2010)

I came across some acapulco gold a couple of years ago.
Not bad, but not great, I thought the shit was burnt.
But it was really...gold.


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 25, 2010)

Back in the 80s i smoked some Gainsville green. I can't find it anymore....


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ummmmm. Fellas! This thread is 2 yrs old. Im sure they found them by know. Im sure they appreciate the help tho...


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 26, 2010)

I know an old-timer stoner who said he smoked the original Acapulco Gold and Panama Red back in the 1970s and being 100% pure sativas, he said he would puke when he would smoke them. Point is, selective breeding has brought us much more enjoyable and comfortable hybrids.


----------

